# sujihiki sharpening?



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

How would I sharpen my Sujihiki 270mmm, would long strokes or the back and forth motion on each section of the knife? _ am trying to decide what grit to start with its right out of the box, used once on a turkey, cut really well, _ just wanting to know the technique in sharping a Sujihiki. before I put it to the stone.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Don't have a 270mm sujihiki, but I sharpen my 270mm gyuto the same as my shorter knives (more or less Jon's technique but I switch hands for the back side)


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

Instructive video, But I'm going to be sharpening on the Shapton glass stones, would it be the same, or would there be something different that I should go about on the glass stones?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Haven't used Shapton glass stones, but don't think it'd be different. They're still stones.

I meant to link to the whole playlist (which you can find through the URL pasted there). I recommend watching pretty much the whole series if you haven't already


----------

